# Greasy Boobs



## racer (Feb 3, 2003)

Good or bad thing?


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Good if they've been greased with my man fat.


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Good if they are good boobs, bad if they are bad boobs ;D :


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

> Good if they've been greased with my man fat.


Nice one ;D


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> Nice one ;D


Thank you. It's my party trick.


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

Greasy Boobs = Greasy Groins


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

It depends on the body and face attached to them.
Although if the boobs are greasy I wouldn't want to imagine what they are attached to. :-/ I would bet it's greasy too.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

If they're greasy because they belong to some nubile Brazilian that's just applied Hawaiin Tropic oil to them then that's OK.

If they're greasy because the belong to the sour-faced old dragon that works in the local greasy spoon, then it's not so nice.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

> Good if they've been greased with my man fat.


That's fine for a while, but pretty soon it all dries up and then starts flaking.

Although I suppose you could argue that by that time you're already in the taxi on your way home.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Or she is. ;D


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> Although I suppose you could argue that by that time you're already in the taxi on your way home.


After having wiped myself on the curtains.


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

Depends what they have been greased with!

suntan lotion or massage oil = good;

Lard or dripping = bad.


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

> Depends what they have been greased with!
> 
> suntan lotion or massage oil = good;
> 
> Lard or dripping = bad.


Or someone elses man fat = very very bad.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Revolting thread.


----------



## racer (Feb 3, 2003)

I agree entirely, revolting.....! ;D If they are too greasy you can always get a bit of soap on them..........  ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Greasy is not good when Hispanic masturbation is attempted as you loose grip!!  ;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Greasy is not good when Hispanic masturbation is attempted as you loose grip!! Â  ;D


Does Mrs V _ever_ read your posts V? Or are there things about you that she doesn't know (or doesn't want to know)?  

Just curious.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Curiosity killed the cat! 

Does Mrs C reads your posts then?

Or is anyone's partner follows what they post here? I guess a couple do but not many.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Curiosity killed the cat! Â
> 
> Does Mrs C reads your posts then?
> 
> Or is anyone's partner follows what they post here? I guess a couple do but not many.


From time to time yes - not that she is that interested in quote, 'That silly Audi chatroom with all those sad prats" (this includes me)!!! 

She would be mightily pissed off with me if I posted even a quarter on the sexual innuendo, overt porn references, and excessive labouring about my sexual preferences towards the general female populatiob on here that you do though. Â hence my question.

I am of course always aware that this is a public forum.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> From time to time yes - not that she is that interested in quote, 'That silly Audi chatroom with all those sad prats" (this includes me)!!!


Same here!! 

But again don't forget that you and your wife are British...so you are very reserved to anything in life that has to do with sex!

Sex is fun...and talking about it is great! I always enjoy shocking the British prudish folk that is around this forum!! Snaxo has been very amusing as well as other characters around here! ;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Same here!! Â
> 
> But again don't forget that you and your wife are British...so you are very reserved to anything in life that has to do with sex!
> 
> Sex is fun...and talking about it is great! I always enjoy shocking the British prudish folk that is around this forum!! Snaxo has been very amusing as well as other characters around here! Â ;D


I know V, and you do amuse too. Some may say you are a little obessive about it also 

You never get wound up though. That's good. 8)


----------

